# Donor embryo v donor sperm and egg



## KLconfused

Hi all

I have an odd question. Im hoping to have one last shot at OE IVF soon and then im moving to DE. I will need double donor as my husbands sperm is poor. I had always thought I wanted to choose an egg donor and a sperm donor and put them together and that way it would feel like I did create the baby and it wouldn't exist without me. However im exhausted by 7 years of infertility and our savings are disappearing fast. I have a biological daughter to me and hubbie from IVF and she is 2 years old. Im now looking at embryo donation. It feels a little bit like taking someones left overs if that makes sense. Also I wanted a young altruistic donor as I wanted enough embryos to maybe have more than one baby but if we use donor embryos I assume we would only get maybe 2 or so. 

SO I suppose my question is does anyone see any positives or negatives to choosing an egg and sperm donor separately and making an embryo or embryo adoption instead?
I realise embryo adoption is much cheaper and quicker and less stressful I suppose as im not waiting for someone else to do EC and see how many eggs and fertilisation rates etc etc. 

I will only do treatment in the UK as I don't fly. 

TIA


----------



## KLconfused

Sorry I also should have asked - if I go for donor embryo does that mean I have to be less specific about characteristics of the donors - height, build, hair colour etc as there cant be much chance they will match both me and hubby?


----------

